# How do you tan a squirrel skin?



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

And what do you do with it? 

My 16yo son shot and skinned a squirrel. He salted the hide. He would like to ask you hunters and trappers what to do now? :help: 

Thanks!


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

WHAT is he going to do with it? If he wants to mount it he needs a wet tan or a dry preservative. Dry Preservative being the easiest way to mount them.. If he wants a dry tan such as to make it like leather and flexible then that is a different method. 
When mounting squirrels I use borax or Dry preserve. You apply it right before you put the squirrel onto the form. It dries to the form... 
A wet tan can be kept in the freezer for use at a later date.


----------



## commomsense (Sep 5, 2005)

Wait,In the morning flesh it.Get as much of the membrane off as possible so the oil will get to the hide.Then I soak it in salt water again overnight.Then let it dry in the sun.Once dry,get some Neats foots oil(I'm not sure what other oil can be used) to lock out moisture and rub on the side of the hide without fur.Rub on two or three coats and them work it on the back of somthing round like a chair so it will not be stiff once tanned.

Also,Wait till more people type in before trying this.Its been a few years since I've tanned something so I'm not 100% sure thats right.But last time I thik I did it this way and it worked.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I use Neats Foot Oil on all of my boots & shoes.It will make them as soft & supple as moccassins.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Your not tanning the hide.. Your salting it- which prevents bacteria, removes blood, then if you let it dry it will basically dehydrate it faster.. 
The OIl makes it soft BUT you HAVE to preserve the hide in order for it to last. 
By adding oil back into the hide it will not only makes it soft and pliable but it also makes it susectible to rot and bacteria again..
SO be sure to actuall TAN the hide which will preserve it.


----------

